# Glock 43 overlays



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is an overlay of the Glock 43 for comparison to some other 9mms.

https://www.facebook.com/Mrgunsngea...8004891979252/715060625273673/?type=1&theater


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting comparisons... surprised how much longer it is than the CM9. The Desert Eagle was a nice touch at the end, lol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I thought the DE was funny. I didn't know the CM9 was that small! Can't imagine it being comfortable to shoot. I want to get my hands on a G43 to see how it feels, but I'm more interested to see how it shoots. If it is anywhere close to shooting as soft as the G42, it will be a resounding success.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is very close to the XDs, which is the comparison I'm interested in. Good news for me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bisley said:


> It is very close to the XDs, which is the comparison I'm interested in. Good news for me.


Yeah, looks like it may have a slightly lower bore axis, but essentially the same size. I do wonder why they did not give it a standard 7 round magazine, but Glock is different like that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I'll keep my G26.


----------

